
Ask HN: What resource allocation strategies do IaaS providers use? - push7joshi
This is a classic case of multidimensional bin packing problem. The problem of assigning VMs to PMs is known to be NP-Hard. It would be great to understand&#x2F;know a high level solution ignoring the detailed complexity (SLA etc.)
======
nostrademons
"It's just bin-packing!"

I think you'll find that most IaaS providers largely follow the latest
heuristics in established bin-packing literature.

(Source: worked at Google, knew some folks on the Borg/Omega teams.)

~~~
push7joshi
constraint satisfaction came up during our discussion.. wonder if that would
provide an appropriate solution at scale

